# LS2 Cam Recommendations



## 3 Pedals (May 22, 2020)

Looking for recommendations for a good street cam (stock valve train) for a '05 w/ a LS2 and a 6 speed. Car has stainless headers, high flow cats and full Corsa exhaust (sounds great). Looking for more HP w/ out killing my torque curve. Thanks!


----------



## Sneaky 626 (Jun 12, 2020)

3 Pedals said:


> Looking for recommendations for a good street cam (stock valve train) for a '05 w/ a LS2 and a 6 speed. Car has stainless headers, high flow cats and full Corsa exhaust (sounds great). Looking for more HP w/ out killing my torque curve. Thanks!


I'm waiting for someone to respond. I have the same question about a cam and heads


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Flow tech induction Street Sweeper HT.

Im actually about to buy that cam kit. It’s a custom Ed Curtis cam that was so popular he made it an off the shelf item. Its the best all around cam for what you’re looking for IMO.

Its for the gto LS2 daily driver that wants stock like drivability, tons of torque, tons of mid range with about 40-45hp more in the upper rpm range. Plus it has a great sounding idle. Great street / strip cam. Wont lug or buck and plenty of vacuum for brakes and hvac. Its designed specifically for our heavy Gto’s. A bigger cam will just take away torque and mid range power and the gto will feel sluggish down low until you really twist the motor.

specs: 228/232 .610/600 111 LSA

Good from off idle to about 6500 with headers, OTRCIA intake, freeflowing exhaust and tune.









FTI LSX StreetSweeper-HT Hydraulic Roller Camshaft


Custom Camshafts, Valvetrain, Valve Springs, Push Rods, Timing Sets




www.flowtechinduction.com


----------



## Sneaky 626 (Jun 12, 2020)

GTO44 said:


> Flow tech induction Street Sweeper HT.
> 
> Im actually about to buy that cam kit. It’s a custom Ed Curtis cam that was so popular he made it an off the shelf item. Its the best all around cam for what you’re looking for IMO.
> 
> ...


Wow man thanks! I was going to check out Texas Speed but after reading about this Ed Curtis, I think this is the way to go. I hadn't heard about this cam before so I really appreciate your research


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sneaky 626 said:


> Wow man thanks! I was going to check out Texas Speed but after reading about this Ed Curtis, I think this is the way to go. I hadn't heard about this cam before so I really appreciate your research


No problem! That link was just the cam but if you look around on his site you’ll find the cam kit package with valve springs, push rods, retainers ect. Ed is the man. He is considered one of the biggest cam guru’s on the planet. He designs his own lobes and such for his cams. Even if you find another cam with similar specs it wont perform like his SS-HT. His cam is more expensive than others but i feel its worth it. Also, for almost the same price you can fill out one of his cam tech cards and have him grind a custom cam for your application and goals. I would do that for mine but all i have is a set of headers and a vararam intake so for me it the SS-HT fits the bill. I want torque and mid range for the street with a nice top end charge. Plus after owning my gto for almost 10 years im looking forward to hearing it have a nice lope at idle lol.

here’s someone from ls1gto.com forums that as his cam:


----------



## 3 Pedals (May 22, 2020)

This is great info - this is what makes forums so good!


----------



## Sneaky626 (May 31, 2014)

Sold! I did my research and this is the way to go!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sneaky626 said:


> Sold! I did my research and this is the way to go!


And ;you seem to have found your original account.........


----------



## Sneaky626 (May 31, 2014)

HP11 said:


> And ;you seem to have found your original account.........


Yeah, I wasn't able to find it the first time around lol!


----------



## 3 Pedals (May 22, 2020)

I'm sold on this cam also - exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## 3 Pedals (May 22, 2020)

Does anyone know the number of hours required to R&R the cam? My shop looked it up this a.m. and it said 18 hrs.! - hoping this is wrong.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

3 Pedals said:


> Does anyone know the number of hours required to R&R the cam? My shop looked it up this a.m. and it said 18 hrs.! - hoping this is wrong.


Get some beer and a friend and knock it out over a weekend. Cam swaps on an LS are pretty simple.

What did the shop say would be the estimated cost total out the door?


----------



## 3 Pedals (May 22, 2020)

Didn't get a price - stopped when they said 18 hrs. Gonna check a couple performance shops w/ LS experience.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

3 Pedals said:


> Didn't get a price - stopped when they said 18 hrs. Gonna check a couple performance shops w/ LS experience.


I don't think you'll get a shop to do it for cheaper than $1,000 labor now-a-days. Cam swap,Valve seals, valve springs, retainers, pushrods, locks, oil pump, & timing chain. I would say the range would be $800 on the low side, $1200-1500 on the high side depending on reputation of the shop. If someone charges $500, walk away... You don't want them working on your car. Remember, if someone takes your car apart they are taking responsibility for it and have to guarantee it will be right. Taking that amount of responsibility for $500 isn't worth it for most shops. The juice needs to be worth the squeeze if you know what I mean. 

Remember you'll still need a tune. Tunes are roughly $450-650 again depending on the reputation of the shop.

That's why I said you should think about doing it yourself. Save the labor on the install and apply that towards the tune. You save money and have a great sense of satisfaction knowing you did it.


----------



## 3 Pedals (May 22, 2020)

Great advice on doing it w/ a buddy and saving the money for the tune. Sounds like a great winter project.


----------

